

Be a man, and write some code to be proud of this month - bnchrch
http://ben-church.com/post/34855075510/hello-november

======
biscarch
This article really struck me the wrong way. The connection to being a "Man"
is really, really weak and could easily be eliminated from the article.

I mean... I get the connection to "No Shave November"... but it adds nothing
to the content and while reading the entire article all I felt was "MAN MAN
MAN MAN" instead of "Unit Testing! Documentation! Pair Programming!" which are
actually important programming topics.

